# Vet recommended Ponazuril for cocci, $140!



## mirandaleecon (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello!
I just picked my 4 month old buck from the vet after getting neutered. While he was there, I asked them to do a fecal and they found coccidia and hookworms. 
Their recommendation for the coccidia was Ponazuril at $140! When I asked how much they found they said he wasn't overloaded but they were there. They also said albon is no longer effective.
He has no other symptoms right now. 
How should I proceed? I told them I would get back to them on the Ponazuril...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2015)

Di-Methox is still very effective so I would question that many are now using Toltrazuril.
These products are over the counter.

Because everything is off label for goats you would want whatever you get to be under veterinary advice. 

Is this a goat vet? That just sounds very "pet-vet" to me.
No one spends $140 for cocci treatment in goats... no one would own goats if that was the case.

I'd find a better farm vet.


----------



## mirandaleecon (Dec 22, 2015)

Well the main doctor has a variety of farm animals herself so I trust she knows more than most pet-vets. Although she doesn't have goats, and I think she may be slacking a bit in that area.
What I suspect though, is that they have such reasonable prices on services, they up-sell with meds. They tried to give me 36ml of safeguard for $54. 
I generally try to treat on my own except when I know I'm over my head...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 22, 2015)

I use Toltrazuril for mine
But I order online for $80 for a 200 ML bottle that I can give as a preventative to all of my kids for a kidding season
I think I had 20 kids this year


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2015)

Crazy!
Especially since it is labeled for goats and you can get it at TSC 

I would ask her if she would mind if you tried the Di-Methox first and see what she says. Ultimately the treatment is costing significantly more than a wether is even worth.

This is the powder- It is* $12.99*
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e078da-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

Safegard drench- https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e0766b-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

The toltrazuril is something we started 3 years ago but we never go through a whole bottle before it expires. We only give if we see any oocysts. We don't really do a "routine" cocci program- never needed one.
Toltrazuril is Baycox. Ask her about Baycox as she may not have heard of Toltrazuril.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 22, 2015)

Actually Baycox is the Bayer brand name for Toltrazuril 
Not the other way around


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Actually Baycox is the Bayer brand name for Toltrazuril
> Not the other way around



Kind of irrelevant. Out of the different vets in our region you say Toltrazuril and they look at you funny unless they do horses... say Baycox and they know what your asking.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 22, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Kind of irrelevant. Out of the different vets in our region you say Toltrazuril and they look at you funny unless they do horses... say Baycox and they know what your asking.



There is a difference between a chemical compound and a brand name


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2016)

With the nationwide shortage on Di-methox, I ordered a bottle of this today for this years kids.  I am seeing varying dosage instructions and certainly do not want to underdose them.  What do you do @Southern by choice  and @OneFineAcre ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> There is a difference between a chemical compound and a brand name



Oh so when someone says Tylenol we sure be sure to say NO- Acetaminophen!

Just joshin' OFA  I know what you meant.  

@Pearce Pastures  What does your vet say?

I think we do 1cc to 5 lbs.    Gosh I don't remember... I will look it up. 
We have not used it in a systematic program though. I don't know if we need to or not but was considering it this year with so much rain and mud. I think some people do it every 10 days from 4wks on... 

If I see and oocyst on the slide I do all the kids across the board 1x 
The one/s that had the oocyst I repeat in 10 days.

I'd like to hear what those are doing as far as a "program" and how has it worked.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 4, 2016)

Pearce Pastures said:


> With the nationwide shortage on Di-methox, I ordered a bottle of this today for this years kids.  I am seeing varying dosage instructions and certainly do not want to underdose them.  What do you do @Southern by choice  and @OneFineAcre ?



I think it is 1cc per 5lbs. but I'll have to check.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 4, 2016)

Pearce Pastures said:


> With the nationwide shortage on Di-methox, I ordered a bottle of this today for this years kids.  I am seeing varying dosage instructions and certainly do not want to underdose them.  What do you do @Southern by choice  and @OneFineAcre ?


I checked with the boss.
We dose @ 1cc per 5lbs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2016)

@OneFineAcre  do you just give one dose or do you do the one dose and another 10 days later? What age has worked best for you?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 4, 2016)

@Pearce Pastures did you get the 2.5% or 5%?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2016)

@Southern by choice my vet said to use Corid and I am not a fan.  He is a cattle vet and I love the man but sometimes have to do some alterations to advice he gives every once in awhile.  I have a former student who is practicing alongside him right now as she is in vet school and I am hoping we will be able to get her into goats more.  

@Goat Whisperer it is the 5%

Thanks all.  It has been a very warm, wet season here and I put down a goat for a friend yesterday who definitely had a fast and hard case of coccidiosis.  We have does due any day now so I want to be ready for treatment.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 4, 2016)

Pearce Pastures said:


> @Southern by choice my vet said to use Corid and I am not a fan.  He is a cattle vet and I love the man but sometimes have to do some alterations to advice he gives every once in awhile.  I have a former student who is practicing alongside him right now as she is in vet school and I am hoping we will be able to get her into goats more.
> 
> @Goat Whisperer it is the 5%
> 
> Thanks all.  It has been a very warm, wet season here and I put down a goat for a friend yesterday who definitely had a fast and hard case of coccidiosis.  We have does due any day now so I want to be ready for treatment.


How old was the goat?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2016)

3 months-ish.  It came on fast and it was too late for treatment of any kind, just suffering.  He had what I would say was a birth issue already,which may have contributed to his rapid decline.


----------



## cleo1 (Aug 2, 2020)

OneFineAcre said:


> I use Toltrazuril for mine
> But I order online for $80 for a 200 ML bottle that I can give as a preventative to all of my kids for a kidding season
> I think I had 20 kids this year


May I ask where you order this?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 4, 2020)

You can order Toltrazuril from:








						Toltrazuril 5% - 200mL - HorsePreRace.com
					

Toltrazuril 5% - 200mL Horses Greyhounds Camels Alpacas Pigeons



					horseprerace.com


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 4, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> You can order Toltrazuril from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's where we've always gotten it.


----------

